# the truth is you just want to get high



## thunderrod (Apr 17, 2013)

I smoke pot, I know why

Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion 

truth is every excuse you may give for smoking is completely bullshit. truth is you just want to get high.

pot cures...um..nothing

it gets you high, fucked up. 

Is it MEDICINE? 

No it gets you fucked up

Complete this sentience, I smoke because....

99% is i just want to get high


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 17, 2013)

1 star because your opening statement contradicts itself..

But I smoke because I like how it makes me feel. It calms me down.
I like how it makes me think outside of the box at times as well.

It's my medicine. It calms me down.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 17, 2013)

thunderrod said:


> I smoke pot, I know why
> 
> Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion
> 
> ...


whatever...stay in school


----------



## Astral Zoom (Apr 17, 2013)

Dude, not a med??

easy experiment:

tonight get plastered drunk, 

tomorrow morning you will hate yourself bc you so hung over, smoke a bowl of ya stanky danky

and you will feel better..

sounds like a med to me.

AZ out! (drops mic, walks away as the feedback blares)


----------



## Snickelfrits (Apr 17, 2013)

Astral Zoom said:


> Dude, not a med??
> 
> easy experiment:
> 
> ...



amen to that brotha


----------



## thunderrod (Apr 17, 2013)

I just asked a simple question


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 17, 2013)

Haha u came into the RIU world with a bang! Lol! But it's all good bro! Hella good info around these parts!
Just up to you to pick and choose


----------



## bradley104 (Apr 17, 2013)

OP, you didnt "ask" any simple question. you _told_ us. HUGE difference there. Yeah i like to get high, but i also feel like it levels/normals me out. I agree you should probably stay in school, or go back.


----------



## chuewy (Apr 17, 2013)

Astral Zoom said:


> Dude, not a med??
> 
> easy experiment:
> 
> ...


I guess you never woke up high before; worst than a hangover imo.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 17, 2013)

At night, I smoke to mellow out and sleep, so yeah for that, I just like to get high. When I first started it was purely because of that, to get fucked up. After a while, us vets that smoke daily, it has evolved into smoking to feel normal, it becomes more of a way of life, which is why stoners are cooler than crackheads, it evolves us into very uniqe special people.


On a side note, some chich came in but oddly enough she said she had gifts and and gave us some flyers for a 420 festivil, didn't order any food lol.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 17, 2013)

chuewy said:


> I guess you never woke up high before; worst than a hangover imo.


Yeah...if you're smoking cartel brick weed....
That stuff's so far removed from RIU


----------



## chuewy (Apr 17, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Yeah...if you're smoking cartel brick weed....
> That stuff's so far removed from RIU


Truthfully I wouldn't know what cartel brick weed is; however, I'm sure you do. But keep smoking that bat guano, it does so well for your critical thinking skills. 

And if you bother to ask, I made a simple correlation between my experience with a high dosage of this "cartel brick weed" and alcohol hangovers. Too much of anything is a bad thing, regardless of what it is.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 17, 2013)

Smoking that bat guano. *LMAO.* 

Glad I graduated from being a noob! It was hard work tho, but I did it in NO TIME!

You keep flushing tho! I won't be doing such a thing.

#WhiteAshes


----------



## Sativasfied (Apr 18, 2013)

thunderrod said:


> Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion


I would be wary of that CBS


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2013)

thunderrod said:


> I smoke pot, I know why
> 
> Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion
> 
> ...


i love the logic, its medicine but only for those who are severely sick . . . . . lol . . and if you who are not sick use it its not medicine lol has to be some of the most uninformed hazey grapes post since well . . .finshaggy came here


ill make this simple for you, you are sick, trust me GMO, smog, mcdonalds . . . .lol trust me your body is thanking you with a high every time you smoke


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2013)

my doctor says i need to smoke weed to get high.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Apr 18, 2013)

I read an interesting article that pot prolongs the onset of many eye problems. Red eyes carry more blood. Blood has vitamins and o2, simple.


----------



## automated (Apr 18, 2013)

Its funny, it gets sold as medicine  prescribed by doctors ... wth .. they must all be lying and intentionally want to make people high.

There is a logic here:
Doctor is addict: prescribes for others, their need grows, more people start growing, more weed available, prices go down, win for the doctor.

Thats about as logic as your opening statement thunderrod


----------



## sniffer (Apr 18, 2013)

Its called Preventive Maintenance !

keeps you from getting ill in the first place


----------



## sniffer (Apr 18, 2013)

doesnt cure anything ,, ?

http://blogs.ocweekly.com/navelgazing/2013/04/bay_area_researchers_claim_can.php


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 18, 2013)

It makes me thirsty, cures dehydration. 
Oh and makes me snack, prevents malnutrition.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have seizures caused by an injury that is not "curable" but insomnia and stress make my situation far worse. Prevention is okay for me only if I can't fall asleep? You make me want to get high enough to see your point. This is pointless and have fun with the onslaught of people that are going to call you out on your bullshit. By your logic you are better than the 99%, but I am better than you so listen....IT IS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS...PERIOD!!!! Find some healthier way to deal with your ego. You might want to look for a cure for self-righteousness.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 18, 2013)

waking up to a leg bugging you that isnt there is hardly wanting to get high. though it is part of it. i dont feel my back i dont feel my knees half the time. but yes i do like to get high.im doing the best i can with what i got!


----------



## burgertime2010 (Apr 18, 2013)

thunderrod said:


> I smoke pot, I know why Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion truth is every excuse you may give for smoking is completely bullshit. truth is you just want to get high. pot cures...um..nothing it gets you high, fucked up. Is it MEDICINE? No it gets you fucked up Complete this sentience, I smoke because.... 99% is i just want to get high


well at least you didn't lie to get a card...


----------



## silasraven (Apr 18, 2013)

thunderrod said:


> I smoke pot, I know why
> 
> Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion
> 
> ...


dude get off the med forum if you cant remain calm. its meds which just so happen to get you high as a by product of its ingestion[video=youtube_share;P3ZaAz3U0LQ]http://youtu.be/P3ZaAz3U0LQ[/video] dude we are in pain. buzz off


----------



## mo2oregon (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't we all know medicine is supposed to make you feel like crap? constipation, sexual disfunction, suppressed appetite, benign tremors, insomnia, anxiety (what my previous 5 meds did to me). How do I know if I am getting better unless I feel like I'm coming apart?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2013)

thunderrod said:


> I smoke pot, I know why
> 
> Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion
> 
> ...


I was having a good day.. I didn't have a single "cranky" post.. You though my friend are a complete idiot.. I have a lot more I could say but instead will check on the girls and call it a night.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Apr 25, 2013)

thunderrod said:


> I smoke pot, I know why
> 
> Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion
> 
> ...


The high is a medicine as well silly , now dont say it can not heal as there are plenty of documented cases at this time in era . I can link you to a 16 year old girl who was cured of terminal brain cancer using oil and she smoked it too buddy !


----------



## Sustain (May 3, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> 1 star because your opening statement contradicts itself..
> *
> But I smoke because I like how it makes me feel. It calms me down.*
> *I like how it makes me think outside of the box at times as well.*
> ...


Yes and Yes. And maybe some other things too... but even if it were just this, why isn't that enough to make a plant legal? Booze is? Booze is definitely not a medicine, yet we would fight to the death to keep it legal. Just because currently pot is illegal, doesn't mean fighting for it is wrong. I believe its being kept illegal because there's more money in it being illegal. You can't sell something that is so easy to grow. Put a seed in the ground and a few months later you have pot. People who drank... would then smoke... and smoke would be ultra cheap... and booze prices would go down... and booze companies can't let that happen.


Is that the only reason ? No. I don't know enough about economics to see the entire picture.... but I know thats one of the reasons.



The mere fact that alcohol (something you have to create using science) is legal... that makes some people very angry.... do terrible things like beat their children... or get into fights at bars... or drive 100 mph down the highway..... or become depressed and suicidal from drinking.... versus.... a plant. Literally nothing is done to pot to make it do what it does. And what do we do on pot? We sit there and enjoy it. When we drive we go 45 MPH in a 70... we are overly paranoid about hitting something (not that i'm saying you can drive stoned, you may or may not be able to but it definitely impairs your full ability to drive, but it is LESS than booze by a lot), we don't get into fights... I'm sure there are some people out there that fight while high... but you could stab me and I would think about it before I hit you if I was high, if you insulted me right while I was drunk I would start throwing punches though lol.


Drunk gibberish btw, I have a point in there some where, wish I was HIGH and not DRUNK. But no, no pot for me because I've gotta look for a job. And its fine to be wasted all the time wishing you were high... and looking for a job....but not fine to be high and looking for a job. Because thats what the laws say.... which translates into what your "morals" say. People have it all wrong, laws should not dictate your morals.

Me being a drunk versus me being a stoner. There should be no difference to your integrity, you are addicted either way and it IS BAD. But if you allow me to be drunk... and you allow commercials to advocate being drunk... and you allow society to be okay with drunks or drinking in general.... than you should allow pot as well. I break no laws drinking, no matter how much I drink, I could be the worst alcoholic ever... and it's legal. And I'm just going to abruptly end right..... here.


----------



## pizzapuffer (May 7, 2013)

thunderrod said:


> I smoke pot, I know why
> 
> Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion
> 
> ...


i agree for the most part. medical is just an excuse for people to get high. but i'll take any loophole i can. you never know, it can save you from going to jail, especially if you're a grower. now i actually have a legit medical excuse for using though. dont get me wrong, i smoke for recreation quite often, but it really helps stimulate my appetite. i also have back pain and headaches but to tell the truth pot just helps keep my mind off it, it's nothing like pain killers which i rarely ever use. i do however take naproxen sodium several times a week and it is a great pain reliever. weed is also a great hangover cure. my friend that rarely smokes weed one time had a massive hangover. my other friend got him high and his hangover actually completely disappeared. you are right though, most medical is just bullshit. but you need to think of the positive and how it's a step in the right direction. i almost think people should have to get a license to be able to consume alcohol as it seems like most ppl cant even handle themselves on it. dont get me wrong, i love getting drunk, but i rarely drink to the point of a hangover and never get out of control. and fuck the bars, cheap alcohol is always over priced. i pay the same for quality alcohol at the store and drink at homes with my mates and have a great time!


----------



## Firstoffallen (May 11, 2013)

thunderrod said:


> I smoke pot, I know why
> 
> Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion
> 
> ...


 And 99% of what u just said is Bullshit and arrogant. Medicine is medicine; pretty much any medication will "fuck you up" , i prefer the more educated, inebriated. I agree with there are lots of fakes but u dont need to discredit the proven medicinal purposes of cannabis to justify yourself feeling better that u can admit your one of the many who like it for its recreational purpose. Which is fine too as you should be allowed to use cannabis based on the pure fact your an American (assuming).


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 10, 2013)

As a global people we are but a home bred ignorance. You articulate this well. Some funny comments prior to mine point out the irony in the ill side effects seen from pharmaceutical drugs (typically), in such contrast to the ill effects of cannbis use (dry mouth/thirst, dry ichy red eyes, increased appetite, sleepiness. ..) its quite remarkable. So to is the ignorance at large concerning health and healing. Its simply not obvious to most that we have been douped. Taught ignorance. Simply put, lied to. Healing takes the basics of life. It requires the bodys functions. A substance that promotes all the basic elements of healing (rest, hydration, sustainance) doesn't stand out to you as a medicine? My poor fellow man, stand up for yourself. Remove the burden. Education is free.

Do well.
Woodsmantoker


----------



## SeedlessRyda (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's the thing, all medications have printed ' do not operate heavy machinery until you know how it affects you. Most if not all psych meds which is what I was using before medical marijuana did make me feel funny at first same with herbs. Once you get used to it and your tolerance builds a little its more of a well being creative feeling and that's what makes life go smoother. If you don't smoke a couple grams a day of that kine bud then yeah I bet when you hit that shit you will get lifted but us real mmj patients are getting tired of all this ignorance. Your personal experience is not the same for everybody.


----------



## smokinafatty (Jun 30, 2013)

So Xanax isn't a medicine? Go be a republican.


----------



## overgrower (Jul 1, 2013)

I smoke mj for my PTSD. It helps me sleep and to stay calm during the day.


----------



## Moldy (Jul 1, 2013)

thunderrod said:


> I smoke pot, I know why
> 
> Other than the "medical" users using it for seizures and ingesting it with a high content of CBS are excused from this discussion
> 
> ...


I smoke weed because I'm over 60. When I was in my 50's I smoked weed because I was in my 50's. Pretty much sums it up. I'm normally a pissed off old codger but when I get high I'm not. I like getting high because I don't like being pissed off but I'd really be mad if I got busted so in order to refrain from being busted and pissed off I got a card. 

You can't blame people for taking advantage of MMJ just so they can get high. I have 3 qualifying conditions but I smoke weed because I like to get high. Some peeps even get a card and use weed as a sacrament, religious use. It really doesn't matter since the only reason this is an issue is that it is illegal for most. Other than that it's just another substance and if it was legal you wouldn't give shit why anyone uses it.


----------



## Ditch69 (Jul 11, 2013)

All I can say is mine is medicine! In 2010 I was hit head on while out for a ride on my Harley ....I was in a coma for 15 days have had 19 operations and was in the hospital a month and a half. I am still getting more surgery and am in CHRONIC MAJOR PAIN that will NEVER go away! I take 30 mg of morphine every 8 hrs and dillodid every 3-4 hrs....And I still don't sleep. The only time I sleep more than an hour at a time is when I have a medical brownie ( and I sleep all night) . If you don't know what you are talking about you should really just not talk so you don't make yourself look so ignorant


----------



## Milovan (Jul 11, 2013)

The truth is I smoke pot not only to get high but I smoke it 
to get completely ripped out of my brains. I like getting totally stoned, 
inebriated, obliterated, blasted, toasted, twisted, crispy, 
wasted, gone and fried.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 13, 2013)

I smoke so I have a reason to grow, if I didn't smoke I would have a massive stockpile and no need to spend hours a day in the garden.. Those hours alone with nature are the highlight of my day!


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 13, 2013)

I used to take painkillers for pain, as medicine. Then I began taking them more often to get high and developed a physical addiction after 3 years. Then I HAD to take them just so I wouldn't get sick as fuck...5 years later I am still fighting to get back everything I lost to painkillers. I wish I would have had the legal option to have been prescribed MJ instead. I use illeagally as I need to these days, hoping that one day it can be prescribed as an effective MEDICINE for what ails me.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 18, 2013)

I think it is extremely sad you feel this way. Have some compassion for your fellow human beings. There are many people who suffer physically/mentally/emotionally that cannabis provides soothing and healing effects to. If you don't suffer feel very blessed and fortunate because a lot of people have it worse than you could ever even imagine. Society has it all mixed up by saying cannabis is not a medicine while Tylenol, Xanax, vicodin, ect, ect, supposedly is. Educate yourself and do not continue to feed into the lies of the corporate governments who are run by the pharmaceutical companies. It is a matrix wake up and open your eyes. Everything is not what it seems.


----------

